# Favorite heroic operas and opera pieces? (From any voice type)



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are your favorite heroic operas and opera pieces? For example, heroic tenor roles like Siegfried 
from Richard Wagner's 'Der Ring des Nibelungen' or any other opera role that is of a male hero (could be baritone, heldentenor, or from any other voice type)?

(I just moved this question to the "Opera" section here on talkclassical but you can still comment on this post if you want or answer there--it doesn't matter to me.)


----------

